# Review: Porter Cable Pin Nailer



## dalec

Nice review. I agree from your review that anyone owning the PC pin nailer will have to consciously work on tool handling process to avoid accidently triggering the nailer.

Dalec


----------



## cajunpen

Peter you nailed that review. I have the PC pin nailer and have grown to depend on it quite a bit - being careful with the safety IS good advice. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Richforever

Thanks for the great review. I've been wondering which nailer to put on my list. I've seen the little Grex nailer and it looks pretty good and has received good reviews, but not having used a nailer, can use all the info I can get.

Thanks!


----------



## dennis

I like my PC. I had two sencos but they did not hold up to every day use and my Grex just won't sink the pins. The PC did the job for me.


----------



## Sawdust2

I've got one. For what it does and the price it cost it is a great deal.

:ee


----------



## mrtrim

ive had one of these 23 ga. pinners about 4 yrs and i have no problem with it . ive always been a senco owner but not anymore im done with them . this gun has never fired when plugging it in and i dont always have it plugged in when i load it . i wish my 18 ga. pinners also had the trigger saftys as well

great review peter


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at one of these and was unsure about the PC or the Grex. This probably moves me in the direction of the PC nailer.


----------



## Hunterastin

i have this same little nailer and i love this thing, i got it by putting a belt on a friends lawnmower, it was brand new in the box. its not a tool i use all the time but when i need it, its great the only real problem i have found is that the nails seem expensive for it, but since i dont use it that often that doesnt matter to much.


----------



## kitsrball

A Home Depot update: They DO sell the PC pins in 3/4" and a variety pack. I'm looking forward to using this nailer. I've often needed a pin nailer for small/thin material or just to tac something down. Now I have one.
Also, PC is switching their design slightly and my Home Depot was marking down the old model. I got $50 off with an additional 10% for being military. Starting price was $119. Loved it!!


----------



## North40

Thanks for the comments, everyone. I still love this little nailer, and it gets a good amount of use.

*kitsrball* is right, Home Depot is now carrying the pins for this. Different stores seem to have different selections of pins, but it shouldn't be too hard to find what you need.


----------



## wee3

Good review,i had been wondering about pin 138,so now i know ,PC .


----------

